# Those new wheels



## ourkid2000 (Feb 27, 2017)

What's everyone think of those new wheels on some of the Troy-Built's and other MTD blowers? Anyone try them out yet?

If you're not familiar, they're tires that don't require air.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

They arent new.  they have been used on snowblowers for 50 years..
General concensus is: cheap, and not as good as pneumatic tires..clearly just a cost cutting measure, there is no advantage for the user..Previous thread:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/97666-new-2017-airless-tires.html

Scot


----------



## Rickster55 (Dec 11, 2017)

Reminds me of a "not-so-funny" incident I had. I was working on a snow blower and couldn't get a seal with the bead of the tire. I bought a tube and put it in. While bringing it to the back for storage, I picked up a nail and had to patch the tube. UGH!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I've seen them but not tried them, They a far better than the old style airless tires. Those were just rubber on a solid rim much like a forklift would have, The new style actually have flex much like a tire with air but not as much it would seem. So I would say much better traction than the old style but not quite as good as the new air tires that come on many new blowers.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Paul from movingsnow.com in the attached video below (Troy-Bilt w/airless tires) compared to an Ariens RapidTrak that costs about 4X more. Paul was just showing the performance differences between a budget friendly machine and a high end machine. His take on the Troy-Bilt tires are similar to Dauntae's above.

As far as it being a cost-cutting measure in this case it is an effort from the manufacturer MTD to keep the machine at a certain price point sub $800. they may work fine for many users, but nevertheless a cost-cutting measure. Just for fun (I know I have to find a new hobby...) I checked the price of the tires on my machine, granted it was on the Ariens company website and they are sold as a wheel assembly (16" X 4.8" tire on an 8" steel wheel) each tire/wheel costs $108.00. This obviously wouldn't be the cost to Ariens to add these tires and wheels to one of their 2-stage Deluxe, Platinum or Pro 28 machines but is a significant manufacturing cost. Therefore in order for MTD to keep the cost down the airless tires are a good way to do so.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Cardo111 said:


> Therefore in order for MTD to keep the cost down the airless tires are a good way to do so.


Or a bad way to do so, depending on your point of view. 

Scot


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

OH come on Scot, You HATE things over inflated... I've seen you ban a few of them LOL Airless fixes that ya know:wink2:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Airless is presumably tougher for installing chains, and getting them tight. I deflate my tires, get the chains as tight as I can, then reinflate them.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> Or a bad way to do so, depending on your point of view.
> 
> Scot


Personally I would only want pneumatic tires on a snowblower. Over the long haul likely more durable easier to change a tire, possibly absorb some vibration... An obvious decision by MTD's finance dept. to engineering to keep the price down. When I said a good way to do so, I meant strictly from a business sense.:smile2:


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

I have been using Sno-Hog (air inflated) tires for 20 years and they have really good traction and are still in great shape.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Blame the consumer. They are the ones that set the price, not the manufacturer.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Dan ... Totally agree, my Sno Hogs are great, have them on all my machines for many years


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Snow hogs are great but when I put X-trac tires to the test there was no going back. Love these tires although the snow hogs are a close second.


----------

